# Listing A Camper Advice Needed.



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wondering....
I'm about ready to list the camper on Craigslist first, then on RVtrader if needed. I had a question though, as I've never sold a camper or bought a used camper.
As I said, the camper looks better than new now that it has a new flooring all throughout. Shoemoulding now, really looks nice, new front cap, etc. I replaced the delaminating rear bumper myself, just because it looked bad. 
Do I need to tell a potential buyer that it has had a lot of insurance repair done? Up front? I mean if they ask me, of course, I'd tell them. I'm not going to lie.
But, I wonder if it's a selling point to say, 'This just got back from 5 months at X rv shop for 11K worth of repairs from a limb falling on it.' Anyone local knows that company is known for good shop work, and they could call them if they needed to.
Any thoughts as to volunteering that up front? 
Or just wait unless they ask.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

robertized said:


> I would think that telling a potential buyer all of the repairs, upgrades, improvements on your TT would be a Plus when trying to see it. Finding them out through extensive questioning would seem like you are trying to hide something. Think of it like this, if you were looking at this TT what would you like to know and how would you feel about finding it out after the fact. The right buyer will know they are getting a good deal and be happy with their purchase. Good Luck.


Good advice, I agree. Thanks!


----------

